
Ask HN: Constant Captcha with Tor? - tytrin
Good Day Hacker News,<p>I was wondering if any other Tor users had noticed the prevalence of Captcha checks when using the Tor Browser?<p>I recently began using it more heavily, and I find that nearly every website I go to stops me with a Captcha request before showing me the page.<p>Any thoughts on this? Suggestion on how to reduce the number of times Captcha asks me fore &quot;Click the Squares with Road signs&quot;?
======
particles_
You get a lot because: 1.The IP address you are on has shown problematic
activity online recently in one of our data sources. 2\. The site owner
decided to block the country you are visiting from. 3\. Your actions are
triggering a Web Application Firewall rule that the website owner has turned
on.

If you anonymously buy a non-free VPN subscription and connect to it from Tor,
you should see reduced captchas. Running VPN > Tor is also good to hide the
fact that you are using Tor.

~~~
tytrin
VPN > Tor: Good To know. Thank you for sharing.

As to the rest: Most appear to be under Server Side control. For the choice of
IPs, I think I can filter Tors list of usable IPs... I think. Is there a list
of known problem Ips? Or perhaps such an effort would not pay good dividends?

